# Applet und MsAccess



## Guest (30. Okt 2008)

Hallo

Ein Applet soll daten aus einer Access Datenbank auslesen und anzeigen. Beim start des Applets erscheint der Fehler in der Konsole, dass der Treiber nicht geladen werden kann.


```
java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
	at ch.telag.sunrise.control.Kundendaten.init(Kundendaten.java:21)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission accessClassInPackage.sun.jdbc.odbc)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPackageAccess(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletSecurity.checkPackageAccess(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at ch.telag.sunrise.daos.ZahlungProduktDAO.<clinit>(ZahlungProduktDAO.java:27)
	... 3 more
```

Wenn ich die Verbindung über eine Java Application laufen lasse, dann funktioniert sie.
Was muss man für das Applet umstellen?


----------



## anderer Gast (30. Okt 2008)

Du musst das Applet signieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Okt 2008)

In der FAQ gibts einen Beitrag dazu.


----------

